# Manning Ventures Inc - CSE:MANN | OTCQB:MANVF | FRA:1H5



## TacoTed (19 September 2022)

Manning Ventures Due Diligence Report. All Information Available On Sedar.

Tickers: CSE:MANN | OTCQB:MANVF | FRA:1H5
Prices: $0.055 CAD | $0.04765 USD | €0.027
Market Cap: $3.51M CAD
Common Shares: 63,798,967

Company Website: https://manning-ventures.com

2022 Company Presentation: https://manning-ventures.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/01/Manning-Ventures-CorpPres-Jan-2022.pdf

Most Recent Financials (May 31, 2022)
ASSETS
Cash: $1,593,268
Accounts Receivable: $176,172
Prepaid Expenses: $7,955
Exploration & Evaluation Assets: $7,196,332
Total Assets: $8,973,727

LIABILITIES
Accounts Payable: $260,605
Flow Through Share Liability: $219,783
Total Liabilities: $480,388

Average quarterly G&A cash burn per quarter: $267,000

Due to the MD&A being quite extensive from the amount of properties that the company holds, the best way to learn more about the company is through their presentation posted above, company website, or seeing the MD&A on Sedar. 

*Note* Recent Nickel discovery by Murchinson Minerals (MUR.V) is in the same area as Manning Ventures five Iron Ore properties.


----------



## TacoTed (21 September 2022)

MANNING VENTURES Plans Follow Up Exploration Program at the Bounty Lithium Project






						Stockwatch
					






					www.stockwatch.com
				




Vancouver, British Columbia - TheNewswire - September 21, 2022 - Manning Ventures Inc. (the " Company " or " Manning ") (CSE:MANN ) ; ( FRA:1H5) is pleased to announce that it is set to commence a follow up exploration program at the Company's 100%-owned Bounty Lithium Property (the "Property"), located in the James Bay Lithium District of northern Quebec. The program is set to commence in early October.

The 7,544 hectare property was staked due to its prospective nature for hosting hard-rock, pegmatite-hosted lithium mineralization. It was selected as a result of a regional targeting method which included the review of pegmatite occurrences across Quebec with the appropriate indicator-mineralogy and indicator-chemistry for hosting Lithium-Cesium-Tantalum (LCT) style, spodumene-bearing pegmatites, within favourable host-rocks. The Property is host to several known pegmatite outcrops, but the project remains underexplored as little to no lithium-focused work has ever been conducted on the Property.

The Company executed a first pass sampling recon program at Bounty in May of this year, with data compilation focused within multiple target areas. Results of this initial program included confirmation of very anomalous lithium (201 ppm to 425 ppm lithium) present within several pegmatites. Those samples in the "very anomalous" category appear combined with elevated levels of tantalum, cesium, and rubidium, which confirms the Lithium-Cesium-Tantalum (LCT) style pegmatite affinity for the Property. Additionally, the abundance of tourmaline amongst the common pegmatite mineralogy of feldspar, quartz and mica adds to the LCT affinity.

There is an abundance of pegmatite outcrops on the project that have yet to be sampled, with many located along trend from those samples with highly anomalous LCT type pegmatite chemistries. These areas will be targeted in this follow up exploration program.

The spatial distribution of the very anomalous pegmatites, clustering in the center of the property, within the volcano-sedimentary country rock is thought to be a positive exploration attribute, given the deposit model within the James Bay Lithium District.

"We're excited to get back and continue the early exploration strategy at Bounty," said CEO, Alex Klenman. "The first pass gave us a taste, and we are eager to see what the next block of pegmatites yield. The project is highly prospective and vastly underexplored for lithium. Given what we know about the area geology, Bounty demands more detailed exploration," continued Mr. Klenman.

The James Bay Pegmatite District of Quebec is known to host several large lithium pegmatite deposits including:

James Bay Project of Allkem.

Rose Lithium-Tantalum Deposit of Critical Elements Lithium Corp; and

Whabouchi Lithium Deposit of Nemaska Lithium

Spodumene bearing pegmatites are important sources of hard rock lithium. With rising EV demand lithium hydroxide and lithium carbonatite prices have risen by over 200% during 2021. Despite the price rises the forecast lithium market imbalance will continue to increase dramatically in coming years (Allkem, CEO Presentation, 2021).
QP Disclosure

Neil McCallum, B.Sc., P.Geo., of Dahrouge Geological Consulting Ltd., a registered permit holder with the Ordre des Geologues du Quebec and Qualified Person as defined by National Instrument 43-101 - Standards of Disclosure for Mineral Projects , supervised the preparation of the technical information in this news release.

About Manning Ventures

Manning is a broad-based mineral exploration and development company with a focus in Canada. Manning holds a 100% interest in six mineral properties (iron ore, lithium) located in the province of Quebec, and four projects (polymetallic, rare earths, uranium) in Newfoundland.

For further information contact:

Manning Ventures Inc.

Alex Klenman - CEO

Email: info@manning-ventures.com

Telephone: (604) 681-0084

www.manning-ventures.com


----------



## TacoTed (27 September 2022)

Manning Ventures to Acquire Dipole Lithium Project, Newfoundland

Vancouver, British Columbia - TheNewswire - September 27, 2022 - Manning Ventures Inc. (the " Company " or " Manning ") (CSE:MANN ) ; (OTC:MANVF); ( FRA:1H5) is pleased to announce that it has entered into a Property Acquisition Agreement (the " Acquisition Agreement ") with independent prospectors (the "Vendors") dated September 12, 2022, pursuant to which the Company has agreed to acquire a 100% interest in the Dipole Lithium Project (the " Property ").

During the first half of 2022, Dahrouge Geological Consulting ("DGC") completed a regional metallogenic study of southern Newfoundland and recommended the acquisition of The Property due to its prospective nature for hosting Lithium-Cesium-Tantalum type pegmatite- and/or tungsten mineralization.

The starting point for the study was the recent discovery of Kraken Lithium zone of Sokoman Minerals Corp (TSXV: SIC) and Benton Resources (TSXV: BEX), where the companies have uncovered a large area of lithium mineralization across an apparent strike length of over two kilometers with surface sampling up to 1.93% Li2O and reconnaissance drilling of up to 8.4 meters over 0.95% Li20. The Property is located approximately 50 kilometers along strike of the Kraken discovery and within the Hermitage Flexure. The Hermitage Flexure is a regional-scale structural corridor containing volcano-sedimentary rock units, which are a favorable host-rocks for spodumene-bearing LCT pegmatites. The Property is host to several positive indicators for lithium mineralization.

Historical work report from 1979 by Falconbridge Mines, while searching for base and precious metals, described the following:

Aplite dikes containing tourmaline and yellow mica,

"Spod boulders" which may have been descriptions of spodumene,

Tungsten, molybdenum, and tin mineralization in boulders that returned up to 1.5% WO3 (with visible scheelite), 100 ppm Mo and 238 ppm Sn. These elements are commonly associated on a regional-scale with LCT-style pegmatites in other areas, and

Descriptions of "coarse grained megacrystic" granite which intrude the volcano-sedimentary belt, which may reflect LCT-style pegmatites.


In addition, a historical mapping campaign of O'Brien and Tomlin (1984), also describe lepidolite, a lithium-bearing mica, associated with the tourmaline-garnet bearing aplite dikes. Lepidolite is a commonly associated mineral at or near spodumene-bearing LCT-style pegmatite(s).

The Property has not yet seen any lithium-specific exploration. The Company plans to aggressively follow up on this opportunity in order to assess the lithium and / or tungsten potential.

"We're pleased to add Dipole to our portfolio of prospective lithium projects," said CEO, Alex Klenman. "Much like out Bounty project, this is an underexplored project that suggests upside potential for lithium. We're eager to get on the ground and are currently formulating an exploration plan for the near term. We'll announce plans shortly," continued Mr. Klenman.

Terms

Pursuant to the terms and conditions of the Option Agreement and in order to acquire a 100% interest in and to the Property, the Company will:

(I) pay the Vendors a total of $120,000 in cash, and issue the Vendors an aggregate of 950,000 common shares in the capital of the Company (the " Shares "), as follows:

a. within 15 days of executing the Option Agreement, pay $15,000 and issue 100,000 Shares;

b. on the first anniversary of the execution of the Option Agreement, pay $20,000 and issue 150,000 Shares;

c. on the second anniversary of the execution of the Option Agreement, pay $35,000 and issue 200,000 Shares;

d. on the third anniversary of the execution of the Option Agreement, pay $50,000 and issue 500,000 Shares; and

(ii) upon the commencement of commercial production, pay the Vendors a royalty equal to 2% of net smelter returns from the Property (the " NSR Royalty "), which may be reduced at any time from 2% to 1% by the Company paying the Vendors an aggregate of $1,000,000. Following the Company's exercise of the Option and prior to the commencement of commercial production, the Company will pay the Vendors advance NSR Royalty payments equal to an aggregate of $5,000 per annum up to a maximum of $100,000.

All securities issued in connection with the Option Agreement will be subject to a statutory hold period of four months plus a day from the date of issuance in accordance with applicable securities laws.

None of the securities issued in connection with the Option Agreement will be registered under the United States Securities Act of 1933, as amended (the " 1933 Act "), and none of them may be offered or sold in the United States absent registration or an applicable exemption from the registration requirements of the 1933 Act. This news release shall not constitute an offer to sell or a solicitation of an offer to buy nor shall there be any sale of the securities in any state where such offer, solicitation, or sale would be unlawful.


QP Disclosure

Neil McCallum, B.Sc., P.Geo., of Dahrouge Geological Consulting Ltd., supervised the preparation of the technical information in this news release.

About Manning Ventures

Manning is a broad-based mineral exploration and development company with a focus in Canada. Manning holds a 100% interest in six mineral properties located in the Province of Quebec, namely the Lac Simone Project and the Hope Lake Iron Ore Projects, a portfolio of projects in Newfoundland, and the Bounty Lithium Project, located in Quebec.

For further information contact:

Manning Ventures Inc.

Alex Klenman - CEO

Email: info@manning-ventures.com

Telephone: (604) 681-0084

www.manning-ventures.com


----------

